# Mac OSX Lion+ erreur basilisk 2



## bernard76 (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai émulé Mac OS system 7.5.3 Fr + mise à jour 7.5.5 Fr sur Mac OSX Lion à partir de basilisk II.

J'ai installé sur ladite version, Macwrite 4.5 Fr.

Au lancement de l'application, j'ai le message suivant:

<< L'application "inconnu" a quitté inopinément le système car une erreur de type 25 est survenue>>.

Quelle solution au problème?

Merci par avance.

Cordialement.

Bernard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai pas MW 4.5 (je peux avoir le 2, mais ça ne démontrerait rien).

Il est possible qu'il fasse partie des applications qui plantent sous Basilisk, essaie sous SheepShaver, des fois, ce qui ne fonctionne pas sous l'un peut fonctionner sous l'autre.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2013)

_Holy Crap_ et _Tabernacle_! Ça ne nous rajeunit pas, ça : le Système 7...

Comme *Pascal* le subodore (eh! ), MAC OS 7.5.3 supporté en machine virtuelle sous Mountain Lion 10.8.3 grâce aux bons office de Basilisk II [courtesy : _Christian Bauer_] n'aime pas du tout le traitement de texte _grand public_ de _Claris_ : «MacWrite», dans aucune de ses versions. Disons que ça va de la notoire '_erreur de type 25_' pour les versions inférieures ou égales à 4, au lancement de l'application avec page ouverte mais _affichage indéfini de la montre_ pour la version 5. Bref, ça plante.

Mais... pour redonner espoir à ceux qui voudraient encore lire ou écrire des fichiers _MacWrite_, commençons par cette capture de l'écran de mon MacBookPro qui fait tourner Mountain Lion 10.8.3 :




C'est bien «MacWrite» de _Claris_ en pleine forme, dans la fenêtre de la machine virtuelle MAC OS 7.5.3, moteur : Basilisk II. Pleinement fonctionnel.

Il s'agit de la _version professionnelle_ : «Claris MacWrite Pro 1.5». Tu le trouveras en téléchargement sur le site de Macintosh Garden ICI. Comme le fichier se télécharge sous forme d'une archive .sit, je te recommande (au cas où il n'est pas installé dans sur ton disque virtuel 7.5.3) de télécharger et d'installer le décompresseur d'archives .sit «Stuffit Expander 5.5» ICI sur le même site de Macintosh Garden.

Une fois que tu auras fait passer par ton dossier partagé les fichiers dans l'espace du Bureau virtuel de MAC OS 7.5.3, installe Stuffit (je te recommande de créer un dossier '_Applications_' en parallèle de ton '_Dossier Système_' natif *sur ton Disque-Système*, où tu logeras tes applications). Ne décompresse pas l'archive de «Claris MacWrite Pro 1.5» sur le Bureau virtuel, mais copie-là sur ton *Disque-Système*, et là, grâce aux bons office de Stuffit Expander, tu vas voir 2 Fichiers .img : _Disk1 .img_ et _Disk2 .img_. *Monte-les tous les deux* par double-clic [= images-disquettes sur le Bureau] avant de lancer l'installation à partir de la première (sinon, l'insertion du disque n°2 te sera demandée en vain). Il y a des chances que le dossier «Claris MacWrite Pro 1.5» s'installe dans ton '_Dossier-Système_'. Déplace-le dans ton dossier '_Applications_' créé fraîchement (il est plus clair pour la suite de l'usage de MAC OS 7.5.3 de distinguer les items-système et les applications. L'essentiel est que les applications soient installées sur le *Disque-Système* et lancées à partir de lui. Tout ce que tu lances à partir du Bureau a des chances de planter sans support de ce disque). Tu n'as plus qu'à lancer MacWrite Pro 1.5. _Cheers_!

[À l'adresse des mods. MAC OS 7.5.3 est un _Abandonware_ de la part d'_Apple_. Il en va de même de «MacWrite Pro 1.5» édité par l'ancienne filiale d'_Apple_ : «_Claris_» dont l'existence est forclose depuis 1998. Je dis cela, afin de ne pas me faire taxer de complicité de piratage. Lorsque la fenêtre d'installation de «Claris MacWrite Pro 1.5» demande à l'usager de s'enregistrer, il suffit de renseigner la clé : FREE-33333-33333 qui ouvre en mode _passe-partout_ les serrures des _abandonwares_.]

[[Édit. J'ai supposé implicitement que l'utilitaire «DiskCopy» était présent dans tes _Applications_. Si ce n'est pas le cas, va le chercher ICI sur le site de Macintosh Garden et installe-le.]]


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

Sinon, je confirme que MacWrite 4.5, chez moi, sous SL, fait quitter "inopinément", et Basilisk II sous 7.5.5 et SheepShaver sous 8.6.

Faudrait que j'extraies une image de la ROM de mon 1400 pour tester SheepShaver sous 7.5.5 !


Edit : suite des essais : ni Basilisk ni SheepShaver (ni Mountain Lion) ne sont en cause :

Je viens de tester sur mon Duo 230 sous Mac OS 7.1 : MacWrite 4.5 y plante aussi ; il quitte inopinément en 32 bits, et se lance, mais bloque sur une erreur 10 en 24 bits. Je n'ai pas de Mac assez ancien pour tester en 7.0.x, mais je soupçonne que ça ferait la même chose, bernard76, tu devrais essayer avec Mini vMac sous système 6, là, il devrait fonctionner.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Mars 2013)

Salut *Pascal*!

Je verse au dossier ces 2 images montrant l'historique de MacWrite et celui de MAC OS (pré-X) :









Comme tu peux remarquer, la fin de 1988 correspond à la fois au point final de la version I de «MacWrite» (de 1.0 à 5.0) et au lancement de MAC OS 6.0. La version II de «MacWrite» coïncide avec le début de 1989 et le régime de croisière de MAC OS 6. La version PRO de «MacWrite» court du début 1993 à 1994 (version 1.0 et 1.5), càd. avec le régime de croisière de MAC OS 7.

Au lancement de MAC OS 7 (mi-1991), la version I de «MacWrite» était donc totalement obsolète et abandonnée. Rien d'étonnant qu'elle ne soit pas supportée par le système. Il n'y a que la dernière version (la 5.0) qui essaye de se lancer avant de planter. 

Sous MAC OS 6, il a dû y avoir une transition entre les dernières versions de «MacWrite I» et «MacWrite II». «MacWrite 5.0» doit certainement tourner sous MAC OS 6, douteusement «MacWrite 4.6», probablement pas  «MacWrite 4.5», trop ancien. «MacWrite II», lui, doit bien marcher sous MAC OS 6, et probablement bien aussi sous MAC OS 7. Le problème est que ce logiciel est une vraie rareté, outre le fait d'avoir semblé controversé pour son changement d'interface par rapport à «MacWrite I».

Quand à «MacWrite PRO», c'est lui qui a fait carrière avec et pour MAC OS 7, en tant que précurseur d'«Appleworks».

Donc ce qui semble émerger de solide : 

MAC OS 7 = «MacWrite PRO» + «MacWrite II»

MAC OS 6 = «MacWrite II» + «MacWrite 5.0» [Douteux : «MacWrite 4.6», très douteux : «MacWrite 4.5». Le reste exclu.]​


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mars 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Il n'y a que la dernière version (la 5.0) qui essaye de se lancer avant de planter.



Ben chez moi, c'est la 4.5 qui fait ça sous 7.1 en 24 bits !

Bon, de toute façon, en dehors de MacWrite Pro, point de salut. On trouve les versions 1 et 1.5 ici !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2013)

[Petite addition]

J'ai utilisé Mini vMac comme moteur pour faire tourner MAC OS 6.0.8 sous Mountain Lion 10.8.3. Résultat des tests avec «MacWrite» : Les versions *4,5* / *4,6* / *5,0* se lancent sans problème. Rien en dessous de la version 4. Une version *3,4* (curieusement non listée dans l'historique) fait planter l'OS virtuel. Allez, pour le _régal des yeux_ (lol) :




Au final, la situation semble on ne peut plus limpide - «MacWrite II» pouvant être compté comme _grandeur négligeable_ (vu que ce logiciel ne se trouve nulle part), nous obtenons la table de compatibilité suivante :

*MAC OS 6* = MacWrite 4 à 5
*MAC OS 7* = MacWrite Pro 1 à 1,5​
Vu les fonctionnalités très limitées de Mini vMac et la rusticité non moindre de MAC OS 6, la conjugaison de ces deux facteurs donnant un outil ingrat à manier ; je pense que quelqu'un intéressé par la ré-utilisation de «MacWrite» (en machine virtuelle) devrait s'en tenir à l'équation suivante : *Basilisk II* (moteur) + *Mac OS 7* (système) + *MacWrite Pro* (logiciel). Càd. comme *Pascal* le résume en une forte formule :



Pascal 77 a dit:


> en dehors de MacWrite Pro, point de salut. On trouve les versions 1 et 1.5 ici !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> - «MacWrite II» pouvant être compté comme _grandeur négligeable_ (vu que ce logiciel ne se trouve nulle part)



Euh &#8230; On le trouve là, et puis aussi là (où on trouve la 2.2, mais aussi la 1.6), et de mémoire il y a au moins un troisième endroit où on le trouve, mais je ne me souviens plus de l'adresse !   

Bon, avec tout ça, si bernard76 ne s'y retrouve pas, alors !


----------



## macomaniac (19 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, avec tout ça, si bernard76 ne s'y retrouve pas, alors !



​
[Pour les liens que tu donnes, ils proposent bien entre autres la version *2.2* de «MacWrite». Mais ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle «MacWrite II». La *2.2* date de 1984, c'est apparemment la 2è mouture historique du logiciel, ça fait partie disons de la Configuration I du traitement de texte 'Grand Public' qui inclut les versions *1.0* à *5.0*.

«MacWrite II» est sorti en 1989, il s'agit d'une 2è Configuration du traitement de texte 'Grand Public', qui n'a eu aucune déclinaison en plusieurs versions successives, mais a quand même occupé le terrain jusqu'à la sortie de la Configuration Pro de 1993 (soit 4 ans). C'est ce «MacWrite II» de 1989 qui joue l'_Arlésienne_. Impossible de le dégotter où que ce soit, comme s'il n'avait jamais existé... ]


----------



## bernard76 (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je vous remercie chaleureusement pour vos messages très intéressants et fructueux.

J'ai réussi a installer MacWrite Pro 1.5, suivant la procédure de Macomaniac.

Il fonctionne très bien.

J'ai également installé ClarisWorks 3.0 - 4.0 - 5.0.

Tout fonctionne à merveille.

Il est vraiment surprenant de voir l'évolution des différentes versions.

Seul problème pour moi, je ne suis pas un adepte de la langue Anglaise. (Je galère)

Si vous avez lesdites versions ci-dessus en Français, je suis preneur.

Merci par avance.

Cordialement.

Bernard76.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Mars 2013)

Salut *Bernard*.

Comme je suis bilingue, je ne fais pas attention à la langue des interfaces. Mais je comprends que des menus en Anglais puissent être source d'inconfort.

Pour ce qui est de «MacWrite», comme tu l'auras compris, la seule configuration qui soit à la fois _opératoire_ et _procurable_ pour une machine virtuelle «Mac OS Classic» tournant sur un système-hôte Intel «Mountain Lion» est *MacWrite Pro*. Hélas, la seule version manifestement disponible en téléchargement de cet _abandonware_ est la version _Américaine_ que tu t'es procurée. 

Pour ce qui est de «ClarisWorks», comme tu sais aussi, il s'agit d'une suite bureautique développée par la filiale d'Apple «_Claris_» de la version 1 à la version 4 _stricto sensu_. Avec la disparition de «Claris», en 1998, dont les ressources donnèrent naissance à la nouvelle société «FileMaker», Apple a rapatrié la suite ««ClarisWorks» en tant qu'application intégrée, sous le nom de : «AppleWorks», qui connaîtra 2 versions : la 5 (= 5.0.3) et la 6 (avec des updates) [«Appleworks 5» est l'intégration par Apple de la version «ClarisWorks 5» qui n'a eu qu'une existence autonome éphémère (versions 5.01 et 5.02), ayant été développée juste avant la disparition de Claris].

Eh bien! Le site Français «Le Grenier du Mac» propose en téléchargement la version *1* de la suite «ClarisWorks» en langue Française (ICI). Cette version ayant été créée en 1991, il ne s'agit en rien d'un outil négligeable, même s'il s'agit d'un _abandonware_. C'est rien moins qu'«Appleworks 1», si l'on peut dire. Non seulement fonctionnel sous «MAC OS 7», mais également sous «MAC OS 8» et «MAC OS 9». 

Je n'ai pas connaissance d'autres versions dites 'Classic' (versions 1 à 5) de «ClarisWorks» en Français téléchargeables en tant qu'_abandonwares_. Évidemment il y a «Appleworks 5», qui était naguère procurable pour «MAC OS 8/9» dans la langue de l'OS. C'est ainsi que je l'ai en version Française sur ma '_Palourde G3_' (OS 8 natif, upgradé jusqu'à 9.2.2) et mes disque de clonage. 

Je te signale en passant que si tu utilisais le moteur «SheepShaver» avec comme système-virtuel «MAC OS 9» (impossible d'aller au-delà de l'update 9.0.4) sur la machine-hôte «Mountain Lion», tu pourrais très bien faire fonctionner à la fois «MacWrite Pro 1.5» et «ClarisWorks 1» (et bien entendu «AppleWorks 5», lequel embarque le «Convertisseur ClarisWorks» - qui permet de traduire des fichiers «ClarisWorks 4.0» en 3.0/2.0). Tous sont parfaitement fonctionnels. L'avantage (à mes yeux) est que «MAC OS 9» avec «SheepShaver» comme moteur offre un espace d'opérations très supérieur au «Système 7» motorisé par «Basilisk II» (quand bien même les deux émulateurs aient été créés par le même concepteur : _Christian Bauer_).


----------



## Invité (20 Mars 2013)

Je viens de voir ce fil et, et RESPECT ! 

macomaniac tu es très fort !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2013)

Cela dit, en ce qui me concerne, je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner un OS 9 sous SheepShaver, je me cantonne au 8.6 avec cet émulateur (ce qui me va très bien d'ailleurs, vu que j'ai Mac OS 9.0.4 sur mon Palourde, et Mac OS 9.2.2 sur mon Pismo).


----------



## macomaniac (21 Mars 2013)




----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/regisjean/14073208/198651/198651_original.jpg​



Je ne perds rien, j'ai Mac OS 9.0.4 sur mon Palourde (en plus de Panther) et ClarisWorks 5 sur mes PC, mais sur les Mac, je préfère AppleWorks 6. 

Par ailleurs, à machine égale, Mac OS 8.6 est bien plus réactif que le 9 (moins lourd) tout en offrant quasiment le même service.


----------



## macomaniac (22 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ...à machine égale, Mac OS 8.6 est bien plus réactif que le 9 (moins lourd) tout en offrant quasiment le même service.



Accordé! Trouver une différence significative entre MAC OS 8.6 et MAC OS 9.0.4 demande un spécialiste en «_en_ [_...e de mouches_] -_tomologie_» logicielle, veux-je dire.

En ce qui concerne ces «Machines Virtuelles OS 8/9» motorisées par «SheepShaver» sur _MacBookPro_ avec Système-Hôte Mountain Lion, par exemple, je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, si je compare avec MAC OS 9.2.2 installé sur ma «_Palourde G3_», je trouve personnellement le fonctionnement de l'OS Virtuel plus réactif. Le lancement est foudroyant et les applications des plus véloces en interne. Même le surf sur Internet n'est pas à la traîne (mais là n'est pas le but de la man&#339;uvre), en utilisant «Classillia comme navigateur. Ma pauvre «_Palourde_» (j'avais vraiment le modèle  basique de chez basique) n'avait pas grand chose sous le capot. 

Curieusement, au commencement de mon utilisation de «SheepShaver», j'ai expérimenté des problèmes d'instabilité de l'émulateur, qui avait tendance à planter inopinément et à quitter comme l'éclair. Avec parfois de sacrés problèmes à la clé : corruption du Système virtuel, rendant le re-démarrage impossible. J'ai fini par apprendre à jouer dans les règles (pas d'ajout d'extensions saugrenues, pas de tentatives d'installation de logiciels incompatibles laissant des traces après plantage _eeeeet_ - sauvegardes régulières du Disque-Système, permettant de re-démarrer, en montant en annexe le disque corrompu, de manière à pouvoir re-farfouiller dans ses items comme dans un banal dossier). 

Évidemment, l'émulateur a des limites logicielles («_Classic_» d'ailleurs en avait déjà) comparé à un vrai OS 8/9 installé disons sur un G3. Mais je trouve qu'il a de sacrés atouts supporté par un Mac Intel puissant - pour quelques nostalgiques de l'ère _Anté-Décimale_.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

* a dit:


> En ce qui concerne ces «Machines Virtuelles OS 8/9» motorisées par «SheepShaver» sur _MacBookPro_ avec Système-Hôte Mountain Lion, par exemple, je ne sais pas ce que tu en penses, si je compare avec MAC OS 9.2.2 installé sur ma «_Palourde G3_», je trouve personnellement le fonctionnement de l'OS Virtuel plus réactif. Le lancement est foudroyant et les applications des plus véloces en interne. Même le surf sur Internet n'est pas à la traîne (mais là n'est pas le but de la man&#339;uvre), en utilisant «Classillia comme navigateur. Ma pauvre «_Palourde_» (j'avais vraiment le modèle  basique de chez basique) n'avait pas grand chose sous le capot.



Alors nous avons la même Palourde. Effectivement, comparé à elle, ça doit être limite (je n'ai pas fait la comparaison avec elle, la mienne est en 9.0.4, je testerais), mais mon Pismo (G3 500 Mhz) sous OS 9.2.2 est bien plus réactif que SS sous 8.6 sous Snow Leopard (je suis coincé en 10.6.8 à cause de pas mal d'applis "PPC" qu'il me reste).



* a dit:


> Curieusement, au commencement de mon utilisation de «SheepShaver», j'ai expérimenté des problèmes d'instabilité de l'émulateur, qui avait tendance à planter inopinément et à quitter comme l'éclair. Avec parfois de sacrés problèmes à la clé : corruption du Système virtuel, rendant le re-démarrage impossible. J'ai fini par apprendre à jouer dans les règles (pas d'ajout d'extensions saugrenues, pas de tentatives d'installation de logiciels incompatibles laissant des traces après plantage _eeeeet_ - sauvegardes régulières du Disque-Système, permettant de re-démarrer, en montant en annexe le disque corrompu, de manière à pouvoir re-farfouiller dans ses items comme dans un banal dossier).
> 
> Évidemment, l'émulateur a des limites logicielles («_Classic_» d'ailleurs en avait déjà) comparé à un vrai OS 8/9 installé disons sur un G3. Mais je trouve qu'il a de sacrés atouts supporté par un Mac Intel puissant - pour quelques nostalgiques de l'ère _Anté-Décimale_.



Bon, après, mon MBP à moi est un C2D à 2,2 Ghz, donc si tu as une machine plus rapide (genre  Core i5 ou i7), la comparaison sera diférente.

Quant à la compatibilité, je trouve que SS et Classic se complètent bien, j'ai plusieurs exemples d'applications qui tournent sous Classic et pas sous SS (Office 98 et 2001, par exemple), mais aussi d'autres,, qui tournent sous SS, et pas sous Classic (Omnis 7v3.x, par exemple). Comme j'ai encore deux G4 (PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz et iBook G4 1,2 Ghz) qui peuvent faire tourner Classic, ça tombe bien (et pour te donner une idée : SS sur mon PM G4 est quasiment deux fois plus rapide que sur mon MBP &#8230; Comme quoi, rendre performante l'émulation PPC sur un processeur Intel n'est pas aussi facile que sur &#8230; Un PPC :rateau:


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2013)

Je remonte ce fil [dans lequel je n'avais pas été sans appliquer aux différentes versions des traitements de texte «MacWrite» de la société «Claris» la minutie observatrice d'un _entomologiste_ gardant l'&#339;il rivé à sa binoculaire ] - juste pour signaler la résolution d'une minuscule *énigme* qui s'était signalée au cours de cet inventaire.

&#10056;​
Il s'agit de cette _sub-espèce rare_, introuvable à la date des messages précédents : le traitement de texte «*MacWrite II*» qui occupe, dans la succession historique des logiciels «Claris», une position _intermédiaire_ entre la _Version Primitive_ : «*MacWrite I*» (qui connut _5 déclinaisons_, de «*MacWrite(I)_1*» à «*MacWrite(I)_5*») et la _Version Évoluée_ «*MacWrite Pro*» (laquelle connut _1 seule déclinaison_ = «*MacWrite Pro_1*», mais assortie d'une MÀJ = «*MacWrite Pro_1.5*») - ce, avant que la société «Claris» ne produise, en guise de _Chant du Cygne_, une _espèce mutante_ de traitement de texte : le logiciel «*Clarisworks*» (lequel eut le temps de connaître _5 déclinaisons_ : de «*Clarisworks_1*» à «*Clarisworks_5*» avant la disparition de cette société satellite d'Apple et l'intégration abrupte de «*Clarisworks*» aux ressources de «Mac OS 8» sous la dénomination d'«*Appleworks_5*»).

Si donc je reviens à notre _sub-espèce intermédiaire_ : «*MacWrite II*», voici que le logiciel [qui a le statut d'_abandonware_] vient d'être proposé au téléchargement dans la base de données du site «Makintosh Garden» ICI.

&#10056;​
Pour la petite histoire, «*MacWrite II*» fut lancé en 1989, alors que «Word» dominait le monde du traitement de texte avec 60% de parts de marché, et réussit en l'espace d'une seule année à renverser notablement la tendance, puisqu'en en 1990 «Word» était tombé à 45% des parts de marché des traitements de texte tandis que «*MacWrite II*» se hissait à 30%. Le problème étant que, face à la réplique de Microsoft = «Word 4.0», la société éditrice «Claris» ne parvint pas à proposer de déclinaisons novatrice de «*MacWrite II*» mais laissa ce logiciel stagner jusqu'à la création tardive de «*MacWrite Pro*» en 1992. 

Ainsi donc «*MacWrite II*» a occupé le terrain pendant près de 4 années (1989_1992) sans que ni «Claris» ni «Apple» ne tire parti de ce logiciel à l'_interface graphique_ novatrice qui avait su, à son lancement, menacer la suprématie de «Word» et qui resta sans développement soutenu. 

J'ajouterai qu'à sa sortie (en 1989) «*MacWrite II*» se trouvait contemporain du «Système_6» d'Apple lancé en Septembre 1988 et donc adapté aux ressources de cet OS. Le «Système_7» ayant été produit en Mai 1991, les seules corrections mineures de «*MacWrite II*» furent sa ré-écriture pour l'adapter aux ressources du «Système_7» qui faisaient planter la déclinaison 1.0 originelle.

&#10056;​
Il semble que la _malchance_ ait décidé d'accompagner jusqu'au bout ce logiciel. En effet, des 3 liens de téléchargements proposés par le site «Makintosh Garden», seul le 1er est actif, qui propose la seule déclinaison originelle en _Anglais_ de «*MacWrite II_1.0*» compatible avec le «Système_6». Le 2è lien, le plus intéressant, promettant une déclinaison 1.1 compatible avec le «Système_7» avec l'option du _Français_, est malheureusement brisé.

Résultat des courses : le logiciel téléchargeable est «*MacWrite II_1.0*» en _Anglais_ exclusivement lançable sous le «Système_6» et in-installable sous le «Système_7». Plus qu'une simple remarque d'érudition, cela signifie, pour quelqu'un qui entend recourir à ces anciens «Système_Makintosh» en terme d'_Émulation_ (à défaut de l'emploi d'une vieille machine , donc), que seul «Mini vMac», capable d'émuler le «Système_6», pourra donc supporter le «*MacWrite II_1.0*» en _Anglais_ téléchargeable de «Makintosh Garden» ; et en aucun cas «Basilisk II», capable d'émuler le «Système_7». Situation fâcheuse, car «Mini vMac» est une vraie '_brèle_' (opinion perso. tirée de mon expérience), alors que «Basilisk II» est un logiciel assez élaboré et très agréable d'emploi dans son émulation du «Système_7».

Voici donc un visuel de la '_brèle_' («Mini vMac») émulant le «Système_6.0.8» dans l'espace duquel se trouve lancé «*MacWrite II_1.0*» en _Anglais_ et, donc, contraignant à l'emploi d'un clavier _QWERTY_ (décidément - rien n'aura été épargné à l'_Archéo-Makintologiste_ à la recherche de la _sub-espèce rare_ : le logiciel «*MacWrite II*»!...) :






&#10056;​


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> la minutie observatrice d'un _entomologiste_ gardant l'&#339;il rivé à sa binoculaire



Euuh &#8230; Monsieur l'entomologiste, faudrait un peu nettoyer votre binoculaire, là, on trouve toutes les versions successives de MacWrite II, et en français, en plus ! 

La version 5 tourne très bien sur mon Duo230 sous Mac OS 7.1. Elle ne fonctionne pas sous 7.5.x et suivants, car ces systèmes ne supportent plus l'adressage 24 bits sous lequel il faut paramétrer le système, car cette application n'est pas "32bits clean" ! Les autres, je n'ai pas testé









  

*Errata :* contrairement à ce qui est mentionné dans la première copie d'écran, ça n'est évidemment pas l'affichage, qu'il faut paramétrer en 24 bits, mais bien l'adressage ! :rose: :rateau:


----------



## macomaniac (19 Juin 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euuh &#8230; Monsieur l'entomologiste, faudrait un peu nettoyer votre binoculaire, là, on trouve toutes les versions successives de MacWrite II, et en français, en plus !



 Que non pas _Môssieur_ *Pascal*

 - l'oculaire de la Bino de *macomaniac* est _Crystal_Clear_ et l'&#339;il qui y scrute _Eagle_Acute_.

Car avise un peu ce visuel :




​
Il s'agit bien des déclinaisons de «*MacWrite I*» (de 1 à 5), entre 1984 et 1988, et non pas de la version intermédiaire «*MacWrite II*» produite de 1989 à 1992.

[Je suis en train de me faire des amis, là... ]

&#10056;​


Pascal 77 a dit:


> La version 5 tourne très bien sur mon Duo230 sous Mac OS 7.1. Elle ne fonctionne pas sous 7.5.x et suivants, car ces systèmes ne supportent plus l'adressage 24 bits sous lequel il faut paramétrer le système, car cette application n'est pas "32bits clean" ! Les autres, je n'ai pas testé



Là j'admets que la piste mérite d'être creusée, y compris avec l'authentique «MacWrite II» de 1989 (du site «Makintosh Garden»). Car malheureusement j'émule (grâce à «Basilisk II») le «Système 7» version : «*7.5.5*». Et voici ce que donne le _panneau de contrôle_ : '_Mémoire_' : 




Comme tu peux voir, je n'ai pas l'option : '_32-bit adressing_' cochable/décochable comme dans ton visuel du «Système 7.1». Donc le logiciel «*MacWrite II_1.0*» de 1989 plante sous le «Système 7.5.5» (comme d'ailleurs «*MacWrite I_5*» lorsque j'avais tenté de l'installer).

&#10056;​
En résumé : je pense que je marque le 1er point, mais que tu marques le 2è. Un but partout - balle au centre


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2013)

Ainsi que je le disais, à partir du système 7.5.x, même si l'adressage 24 bits était encore supporté, il n'y avait pas le choix de l'adressage utilisé, le système l'imposait en fonction du processeur et de la carte mère : 24 bits pour les 68000, 68020 et 030 "non 32 bits clean", 32 bits pour les autres, et je ne connais pas de moyen de changer ça (raison pour laquelle j'ai downgradé mon Duo 230 de 7.6.1 à 7.1) !


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2013)

Je reviens aux nouvelles.

J'ai donc installé sur un disque virtuel le «Système 7.0» (émulateur : «BasiliskII») et j'ai booté dessus (en lieu et place du «Système 7.5.5».

Le résultat reste négatif en ce qui concerne *Claris MacWrite II 1.0v2* [je re-précise bien : il s'agit de la version intermédiaire de *1989* : «*MacWrite II*», et pas de la déclinaison 2.0 de *MacWrite I* de la période 1984-1988]. Le logiciel plante au lancement sous le «Système 7.0» exactement comme il le fait sous le «Système 7.5.5» (les deux émulés par «BasiliskII»).

Selon les conseils précédents de *Pascal*, j'ai été dans le tableau de bord '_Mémoire_' où le menu '_32-bit Addressing_' est bien présent ce coup-ci, mais basculer de 'ON' sur 'OFF' ne change rien à l'affaire. L'application continue de planter au lancement.

Je conjecture donc que «*MacWrite II_1.0*» de 1989 (que ce soit dans sa version inaugurale : '*v1*' ou dans sa version amendée '*v2*' comme ici) reste incompatible avec le «Système 7» dont je rappelle qu'il a été lancé par Apple en *1991*. Seule une déclinaison de «*MacWrite II*» contemporaine du «Système 7», càd. d'au moins 1991, est susceptible de marcher avec cet OS, et donc avec «BasiliskII» qui l'émule. Il s'agit de la déclinaison «*MacWrite II_1.1*» de Juin 1991 dont le lien de téléchargement sur le site «Makintosh Garden» est invalide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je reviens aux nouvelles.
> 
> J'ai donc installé sur un disque virtuel le «Système 7.0» (émulateur : «BasiliskII») et j'ai booté dessus (en lieu et place du «Système 7.5.5».
> 
> ...



Attends, attends, là, à ce stade, on ne peux pas dire, tu ne sais pas si le problème est un problème MW2/OS7 ou un problème d'émulation. L'émulation n'est pas une science exacte. Je trouve curieux que chez moi, la version 1 tourne sous 7.1, et que la version 2 soit incompatible système 7. jusqu'à preuve du contraire (c'est à dire jusqu'à ce que tu m'ai mis un lien vers ce MW2, et qu'il ait planté sur mon vrai Mac sous 7.1), je dirais qu'il y a deux autres causes possibles :

1) Problème entre MW2 lui même et l'émulateur
2) Problème entre l'émulateur et le fonctionnement d'une application en mode d'adressage 24 bits.

Donc, si tu me files un lien vers la version précise qui plante chez toi, je pourrais tester sur mon Duo 230 !

1)


----------



## macomaniac (20 Juin 2013)

En effet, il pourrait bien se faire que l'émulateur lui même fasse des siennes (comme par ailleurs «Sheepshaver» qui fait planter des applications pourtant compatibles «Mac OS 9.0.4» - quand il ne plante pas lui-même).

Donc voici le lien vers le fichier sur le site Makintosh Garden.

C'est le 1er lien qui marche pour moi, et il correspond à ceci :




C'est cette version («*MacWrite II - release 1.0v2*») de 1989 qui plante sous toutes les espèces de «Système 7» émulé par «BasiliskII».

Par contre, c'est le 2è lien qui correspond à ce que je souhaiterais, à savoir ceci :




​
C'est la version «*MacWrite II - release 1.1v2*» de Juin 1991, un mois postérieure à la sortie du «Système 7 - version 0» donc, qui devrait marcher avec toutes les sortes de «Système 7». Mais le lien est invalide et impossible de la télécharger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> En effet, il pourrait bien se faire que l'émulateur lui même fasse des siennes (comme par ailleurs «Sheepshaver» qui fait planter des applications pourtant compatibles «Mac OS 9.0.4» - quand il ne plante pas lui-même).
> 
> Donc voici le lien vers le fichier sur le site Makintosh Garden.
> 
> ...






Du moins en 24 bits, en 32, il plante avec ce splendide message d'erreur (qui explique très clairement la nature du problème ) :




Donc, en conclusion, c'est bien un problème d'émulation, et non de compatibilité système 7 (je te rappelle pour mémoire que je fais ce test en 7.1.2 (aussi appelé "Système 7 Pro", ou 7.2)

Edit:  je crois que j'ai trouvé la 1.1v2, je contrôle et reviens te dire !

Edit bis, je confirme, c'est ici (rubrique "Productivity") mais c'est une version de démo !




J'ai même trouvé une version qui semble être "ante-Claris" :




Et tout ça fonctionne sur mon Duo 230, en 24 bits, et la 1.1v2 fonctionne aussi en 32 bits (ce qui est sans doute sa principale raison d'être) !


----------

